# PHOTOSHOP EXPERTS! HELP!



## DigitalSquirrel (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, I have this picture that I drew, but it was on notebook paper. I wanna put it on a DS skin, could anyone remove the notebook lines professionally?

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=xds00w&s=5

Thanks!


----------



## lapispencil (Jan 6, 2009)

uhm I think you posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## chrispinifer (Jan 6, 2009)

Why not just redraw it on white paper or draw it in PS?


----------



## unknownworlder (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, maybe he doesn't have photoshop, and maybe he doesnt have the time, so he cant redraw it.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 6, 2009)

that would take long time


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 6, 2009)

Took me a matter of seconds


----------



## drabag (Jan 6, 2009)

A few seconds more and you could remove ALL the lines


----------



## davislim (Jan 6, 2009)

actually these lines can b removed wif juz the use of MS Paint itself...nid no photoshop+skills 
copy+pasting can help u removing many stuff


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 6, 2009)

I despise phtoshop and all image editing software.. it morphs our souls 0_0


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 6, 2009)

This is completely in a wrong section..
Moved!


----------



## psycoblaster (Jan 6, 2009)

you can quickly erase those lines using the clone stamp (or is that what it was called)


----------

